
Love (and annoying) - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/love-and-annoyi.html
======
brlewis
Interesting thoughts. I still think you can do both. Even passionate early
adopters prefer not to see the same annoyances over and over.

